# Crankbait boxes with individual tubes



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

6 Plano boxes and each hold 17 lures. I had reef runners in them and top 20 rogues. 50$ for all picked up in Mogadore,Ohio. Boxes don’t say model # on them but there 14” long 3-1/2” deep and 9”wide.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Just sent you a message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Chillaxin1 said:


> 6 Plano boxes and each hold 17 lures. I had reef runners in them and top 20 rogues. 50$ for all picked up in Mogadore,Ohio. Boxes don’t say model # on them but there 14” long 3-1/2” deep and 9”wide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big are the tubes?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

How many tubes will fit into each box?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok- now saw that you posted each box holds 17 tubes.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

At deer camp. Can measure when I get home. Longer than deep diving reef runner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Power (10 mo ago)

Ship to Michigan? 

no way i could pick up


----------



## feverreeliever (Jul 12, 2012)

I will take them and I can pick them up


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Feverreliever I sent you a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feverreeliever (Jul 12, 2012)

Chillaxin1 said:


> Feverreliever I sent you a pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My number is 330-608-8868. Send me a text and we’ll meet to pick up the storage containers.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sold please close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

